# Are cameras (security) a big deal?



## mug

Cameras have been around a while, but in or outside homes lately they seem to be everywhere now. Was on a recent job and the property was vacant. The guy knew exactly when I pulled in the driveway, what I was doing inside and recorded all audio as well.. right from his smartphone miles away. 
No big deal I always assume I am on camera. but not audio. The phone does ring and you should be able to expect to leave the room and have a private conversation if need be. 

Hey and forget about taking a leak outside!

And Who likes to be watched haha!
Anyway seriously. They could be stealing our trade secrets! Better always put that second coat on! 


Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Fman

I don't know that you have an expectation of privacy in someone's house- save for the bathroom. It's weird and creepy if the guy abuses it and maybe speaks to you via an intercom and says stupid things like "Missed a spot!" or "OMG! You're getting paint ALL OVER THAT WALL!" or, my favorite:"Hey- _THEY_ called and they want to change colors..." That's a classic. So, the best thing to do might be to go about your business but do so rocking out to some vintage (pre '73) Stones, CCR, Hendrix etc, cranked to about 11.


----------



## fauxlynn

I always assume I’m on camera. However, in Maryland it is illegal to record audio without consent. Having said that, I’m pretty sure I’ve been recorded without permission. Twice I’ve had the HO say something the next day that made me think they had to have been listening in.

I don’t like it, but I can’t change it. There’s been multiple times that I’ve altered how I communicate to a helper because I don’t need to unnecessarily worry a HO.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I always assume I’m on camera. However, in Maryland it is illegal to record audio without consent. Having said that, I’m pretty sure I’ve been recorded without permission. Twice I’ve had the HO say something the next day that made me think they had to have been listening in.
> 
> I don’t like it, but I can’t change it. There’s been multiple times that I’ve altered how I communicate to a helper because I don’t need to unnecessarily worry a HO.


Is it also illegal to have live coverage of someone - or is it just recording them? May seem like semantics but there is a difference. My buddy can watch workers, as well as hear what they are saying, in real time from several cameras he has located around d the outside of his property but not sure if he also has the ability to record what he is seeing.


----------



## Brushman4

fauxlynn said:


> I always assume I’m on camera. However, in Maryland it is illegal to record audio without consent. Having said that, I’m pretty sure I’ve been recorded without permission. Twice I’ve had the HO say something the next day that made me think they had to have been listening in.
> 
> I don’t like it, but I can’t change it. There’s been multiple times that I’ve altered how I communicate to a helper because I don’t need to unnecessarily worry a HO.


Sue the $hit out of them and retire on their dime!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Don't need a camera. Last year I painted out the entire inside of a local politicians house. Older guy who is really into his role representing his constituents. He followed me around from room to room with a chair and just plunked down watching me and talking local politics. His wife would pop her head into the room every now and again and yell at him "Would you leave Bill alone!" lol.


I would find working in someone's home being observed on camera and having them make sure I know they're watching and listening a little weird or remotely talking to me about stuff. Hope they don't mind me randomly muttering the odd expletive every now and again. When it appears I'm alone I tend to do that a lot.


----------



## Redux

There were a number of petty thefts on one of my projects, the client having installed hidden security cameras without anyone’s knowledge in hopes of catching the thief in action. My company was held suspect until the live feed revealed it was the client’s domestic housekeeping staff, the entire housekeeping staff being terminated. My company was also held suspect by another client for stealing expensive wine and cigars. Hidden cameras revealed it was the live-in estate property manager who had made a prior assertion that is was the painters stealing from the HO before he was caught red-handed on film. He was also terminated, the client profusely apologizing for any accusations. Once again, the cameras were installed discreetly without anyone’s knowledge. I have no objections to security cameras, even if concealed. I actually welcome the idea especially when others have access to the houses and things end up missing.


----------



## RH

Theses days, anyone working in homes better just assume cameras are rolling and behave accordingly. And remember, no good ever came from going into a room you don’t need to be in.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Theses days, anyone working in homes better just assume cameras are rolling and behave accordingly. And remember, no good ever came from going into a room you don’t need to be in.


Yep. You just never know when one of these weirdos is going to have a camera in the bathroom.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> Yep. You just never know when one of these weirdos is going to have a camera in the bathroom.


That’s right! Do your pooping in the garage like you’re supposed to.


----------



## fauxlynn

RH said:


> Is it also illegal to have live coverage of someone - or is it just recording them? ....


Good question, I don’t know.



RH said:


> That’s right! Do your pooping in the garage like you’re supposed to.


I thought that was just an east coast thing.


----------



## fauxlynn

Why are there so many random posts with links in them just begging to be clicked? Do these scammers think us painters are stupid or something?


----------



## RH

On


fauxlynn said:


> Why are there so many random posts with links in them just begging to be clicked? Do these scammers think us painters are stupid or something?


 Once again, when you see something like the post you are referring to, please report it. We mods hate the spam posts as much, if not more (way more), than of all of you do,


----------



## fauxlynn

RH said:


> On
> 
> Once again, when you see something like the post you are referring to, please report it. We mods hate the spam posts as much, if not more (way more), than of all of you do,


Yeah, I should’ve done that.


----------



## ParamountPaint

There's no expectation of privacy anymore. That said, if I was looking for privacy, it wouldn't be in someone else's house.

They probably all catch me with colorful language...outside of that, we go in and do what they are paying us to do. I don't have any reservations about on-site behavior.

You have to think, though...one bad hire could tank you if they got up to something funny. Always something to keep in the back of your mind.


----------



## Ravak

I identified a surveillance camera light bulb in a single fella's house once, in the bathroom! (they also have wifi video cameras with night vision smoke detectors available as well...so you can watch on your phone.) 
Made me hope I didn't scratch any weird places when I thought I was all alone.


----------



## belty

I don't really like to be watched, that's true. However, I indeed think about putting a home control system to my place. Read the vivint reviews at https://vivint.pissedcоnsumer.com/review.html, the system seems worth thinking about. Has anyone heard about it?


----------



## jennifertemple

Has it never occurred to most of you to simply ask the HOs if you may use their toilet? I often do and have rarely been told "No". I am not about to start bringing along a Johnny-On-The-Spot. I was once told to avoid the facilities because there were mechanical issues; that was one of the few times I took a lunch break and used the restaurant's toilet. (Mind you, yopu need to leave it as nice and clean as before you went!!)


----------

